# Calzado Five Ten de Marzocchi



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Hola

Un paréntesis y regreso al tema.

He estado algo alejado de este foro, pero no he dejado de rodar, eso es lo bueno. Lamentablemente a veces las actividades y la novia no dan más tiempo jaja. Pero ya llevo bastantes Kms en mi primera bici que es una rígida y espero que a mediados de este año ahora si ya sea digno de una doble suspensión. Ya tengo mejor condición física y sobre todo más experiencia. Lo que sigue sin haber es $$$ jajaja. Así que más adelante les iré pidiendo consejo para conseguir una buena oferta. (si, si, si, a ti Luis)

Bueno regresando.

De entre las cosas que pude probar a finales de año fueron unos clipless y para no hacerla larga, no me gustaron y he decidido no comprarlos. No digo que no sirvan es sólo que no van conmigo, no me sentí nunca agusto ni seguro con ellos.

Desde sentir el calzado muy rídigo, no me sentían cómodo para caminar y que hasta me dolían los pies.

Total que ya mejor he decidido ir por unos tenis normales y como había leído buenos comentarios del calzado five-ten pues me decidí a buscar unos Five-Ten Impact. Durante esa búsqueda me topé con que Marzocchi hace su propia versión de los Impact, y que de hecho son prácticamente el mismo calzado sólo que reetiquetado para tener el nombre Marzocchi.

Acabo de comprar unos y espero que lleguen pronto. Está en oferta en JensonUSA.com

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SH309L00-Marzocchi+Bomber+Shoe.aspx

$70 dls

Los Five Ten Impact están en $100-$115

Cuando lleguen los probaré y veré si es cierto todo lo que dicen de este calzado. Si no es tan bueno, pues de menos es un calzado agradable a la vista y que se puede usar como calzado común. Creo que no hay pierde


----------



## karlomtz (Dec 14, 2009)

Yo e usado los 5.10 por unos años y son lo maximo se pegan muy bien a los pedales, no te vas arrepentir.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Yo acabo de adquirir unos y hasta ahora muy bien, dan mas seguridad en el pedal. En un inicio sentia que no se pegaban tanto, aunque si era más perceptible el mejor control, peeeero, la ultima vez que los use aterrice un poco mal de un drop muy pequeño y me torci el tobillo... de verdad que si se pegan bastante. En fin, a fortalecer los tobillos por mi parte.

Klavius, no se de que lado de la frontera estes, peo si estas del lado mexicano, ahí nos cuentas como te va con los impuestos aduanales.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Mucha suerte y a ver si nos dices cuanto te cobran de impuestos de importación. 
Por qué mensajería los enviaron?
saludos


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Pues llegaron los tenis hoy viernes 15, y es una grata sorpresa dado que los pedí el lunes y el martes salieron. Realmente fue un envío rápido.

Y lo que es mejor, no pagaron nada de impuesto. 

Así que sólo fueron menos de $100 por los tenis ya en DF 

Obvio ya me los probé y me quedaron bien, hay que aflojarlos un poco pero me ajustaron bien. Y sobre todo falta el ir a probarlos.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

mhmm, que lastima. Acabo de comprar unos hace un mes y esa es mi talla. Con un mejor timing, yo los pude haber comprado. Son 7 americano? o 7 mexicano?... que numero americano dice la etiqueta? 9?


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Ya agregué ese dato

Son 9.5



ritopc said:


> mhmm, que lastima. Acabo de comprar unos hace un mes y esa es mi talla. Con un mejor timing, yo los pude haber comprado. Son 7 americano? o 7 mexicano?... que numero americano dice la etiqueta? 9?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Klavius...

Gracias y disculpa, pero....

http://www.mtbr.com/guidelinescrx.aspx


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Ouch, no pues ni hablar, son las reglas.

¿Pues que procede, alguien borra el post?

¿Alguien me podría recomendar un lugar donde ofrecer y publicar estos tenis?



Warp said:


> Klavius...
> 
> Gracias y disculpa, pero....
> 
> http://www.mtbr.com/guidelinescrx.aspx


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yaaaa Warp no chin... jajaja, dejanos postear anuncios de vez en cuando, hasta en el foro de DH lo hacen y se hacen de la vista gorda. Muchas veces entre nosotros tenemos cosillas que vender que le beneficiarian a los del foro mas que a los demás.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Yaaaa Warp no chin... jajaja, dejanos postear anuncios de vez en cuando, hasta en el foro de DH lo hacen y se hacen de la vista gorda. Muchas veces entre nosotros tenemos cosillas que vender que le beneficiarian a los del foro mas que a los demás.


Sorry...Yo tambien he tenido cosas para vender, pero pues ni hablar.

No manches, un anuncio cuesta dos dolares (30 pesos o menos)... Hasta Chad compra sus anuncios!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Yaaaa Warp no chin... jajaja, dejanos postear anuncios de vez en cuando, hasta en el foro de DH lo hacen y se hacen de la vista gorda. Muchas veces entre nosotros tenemos cosillas que vender que le beneficiarian a los del foro mas que a los demás.


Jajajaja.....:thumbsup: ... estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice Tacu... PERO, esto es como abrir la caja de pandora, y aun cuando no le veo nada de malo con este caso en particular (el cual hemos seguido varios con gran interés), dejarlo pasar es una invitación a los spammeros que abundan en nuestros lares. Nada más con ver df_meb para darse cuenta a lo que me refiero.

Klavious, clava tu anuncio en df_meb, ya que pagar uno en MTBR no tiene sentido; lo unico es que en df_meb te van a querer regatear el precio:nono: . La otra es que si tus tenis son 9.5, son como 7.5 mexicano.. o un poquitin más grandes. Yo en tu lugar me los quedaba, estoy seguro que aflojan bien en un par de rodadas. Yo tengo unos Oakley que me quedaban muy chicos y luego aflojaron bastante bien, los 5.10 los siento más grandes aun cuando son la misma talla (8.5 usa). Yo soy 6.5 o 7 mexicano y uso los 8.5 americanos sin broncas. Mientras no sientas que el tenis te va a arrancar la uña, no tienes bronca, seguro aflojan.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Sorry...Yo tambien he tenido cosas para vender, pero pues ni hablar.
> 
> No manches, un anuncio cuesta dos dolares (30 pesos o menos)... Hasta Chad compra sus anuncios!


Booooo, el pueblo pide pan.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Booooo, el pueblo pide pan.


pide pan y no les dan


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## karlomtz (Dec 14, 2009)

Puedes ponerlos en uno de estos:

gratis - http://bikemx.net/bikeblog/?page_id=883

gratis - http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/?region=3

ya sabes - http://www.mercadolibre.com/


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Ya llevamos 10 años de eso y mira donde anda nuestro país.



tacubaya said:


> Booooo, el pueblo pide pan.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

No chavo, ese ya paso de moda, esta es la nueva revolución


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

¿Pero no era necesario borrar la historia que platiqué de que me llegaron y no me quedaron como quería o si?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

klavius said:


> ¿Pero no era necesario borrar la historia que platiqué de que me llegaron y no me quedaron como quería o si?












Viva Juanitoo


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Hermanos!!! unámonos y caminemos hacia el paso victorioso de la revolución!.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

klavius said:


> ¿Pero no era necesario borrar la historia que platiqué de que me llegaron y no me quedaron como quería o si?


Nel... no hay tos por eso.

Inches subversivos...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Y para quienes no conozcan personalmente a Warp...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Le quedaron chicos los cacles.....*



klavius said:


> ¿Pero no era necesario borrar la historia que platiqué de que me llegaron y no me quedaron como quería o si?


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Klavius :

Al mal tiempo , buena cara y humor......

Si quieres vuelve a publicar la historia de como te llegaron y no te quedaron , nada mas que cámbiale el final y no pongas nada de que los tienes a la venta en mil y tantos pesos , puedes cerrar la historia con una moraleja y consejo de no comprar zapatos por correo , no eres el primero ni el único a quien le ha fallado la compra de cacles .

La recomendación de Rito es buena , también los puedes llevar a una buena zapatería para que los aflojen .

Acude a lugares donde rueden los ciclistas que utilizan esa clase de zapatos (dh, fr, dj, etc. ) Rito a lo mejor te puede orientar .

Pónlos a le venta en mountainbike.org.mx o sitios similares y foros que tengan reglas mas laxas con un precio atractivo , resignate a perderle algo .

En ML te los van a querer cambiar por unas pantuflas o unas alpargatas o bien que les tomes a cuenta una colección de cd´s de alguien , descarta la opción

Trata de cambiarlos en una tienda de bicis donde seas cliente asiduo ( no en jensonusa )por algo de mas o menos el mismo precio.

Esta clase de problema se presenta mucho en personas que calzamos lejos... o sea patones jajaja

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Klavius:

Gracias por la info.
Yo como tu, tambien nunca me acostumbre a rodar con las grapas. 
Y he usado los 5-10 y otros modelos de 661.
Definitivamente me parecian mejor los 5-10 (modelo basic), despues de ver tu post sobre la oferta de JensonUsa, no me pude resistir y gracias a los pm que platicamos, me decidi por comprar unos en blanco, porque todos mis tenis son ****** y ya queria cambiarle.

Con tu aviso de que vienen reducidos encargue unos 1 numero mas grande y me quedaron perfectos.

Estan mas chonchos que los Basic, y vienen con mas proteccion para los impactos.
Pero lo que me llamo mas la atencion es que la suela es diferente y se adhiere MAS que los basics, de veras que hasta cuesta trabajo despegarte  

Estan muy chidos y muy recomendables para los dias que amaneces con ganas de rodar algo mas agresivo.
Saludos
DrFoes


----------

